# HOG dna400c



## Ghostvaper (19/1/22)

Hi guys
Anyone who know who might stock hammer of god dna400c
Thanks


----------



## Miks786 (19/1/22)

You looking for New or second hand?


----------



## Ghostvaper (19/1/22)

Miks786 said:


> You looking for New or second hand?


Preferably New....and If secondhand depends on the condition.


----------



## Miks786 (19/1/22)

Ill pm you a number of the guy selling one


----------



## Ghostvaper (19/1/22)

Miks786 said:


> Ill pm you a number of the guy selling one


Thanks buddy


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (15/3/22)

Steam Crave Hadron Pro DNA 250C Box Mod 1600mAh - Amazing Vapes SA


Hadron Pro DNA250C Mod utilizes the Evolv's DNA250C. Steam Crave Hadron Pro DNA250C Box Mod is powered by a changeable Li-Po 1600mAh battery, it fires to a 400W maximum output with an industry leading power efficiency rating. Steam Crave Hadron Pro Box Mod adopts the advanced Steam Crave DNA250C...




www.amazingvapessa.co.za


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/3/22)

Sir Vape has the HOG 400dna in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghostvaper (6/4/22)

Angelskeeper said:


> Sir Vape has the HOG 400dna in stock


I got one thanks


----------

